# Ipamorelin timing questions.... advices wanted!



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Been looking into Ipamorelin and having read through a lot of threads on this, IMO, looks like its the right GHRP for me. Very mild on the sides, and fairy potent too.

In terms of timing, I was hoping to use it for fat loss.

So, this is my plan 150microgram of Ipa postworkout, with protein and then wait 30 min before taking in any carbs.

And for the 2nd shot, 150microgram before bed (but not with fats or carbs, just protein)

On days of not training, what do you recommend I do?

OR... should I take the full 300mcg postworkou since I've read this timing and dose also yields some anabolic properties too.

Any comments on this would be great!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

The saturation dose is 1mcg per KG this means that the returns do not double if you use double in fact at 2mcg per kg you only get an extra 27% return, so the first question is why are you using 150mcg unless you weigh 150kg?

The biggest and most important thing with peptides is frequency not dose, you will get no where near the return with one shot of 300mcg or 2 x 150mcg as you would with 3 x 100mcg....

For fat loss an injection in the morning fasted is a must in my opinion so daily it should be

Morning

PWO or Mid afternoon

B4 bed

The strength of IPAM is the same as GHRP-6 but is not sloppy causing a potential rise in progesterone and cortisol as 6 can do.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> The saturation dose is 1mcg per KG this means that the returns do not double if you use double in fact at 2mcg per kg you only get an extra 27% return, so the first question is why are you using 150mcg unless you weigh 150kg?
> 
> The biggest and most important thing with peptides is *frequency not dose,* you will get no where near the return with one shot of 300mcg or 2 x 150mcg as you would with 3 x 100mcg....
> 
> ...


aaah, great advice. This is why I chose Ipam. 3rd generation greatness.

One last question, in the morning, I know you say fasted am I ok to still take in whey protein? If not ok, I'm hopefully assuming the GH pulse will protect against muscle catabolism?

Thanks again pscarb


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Can I ask why would you think you would be losing muscle? Are you training?

I personally do not take anything with my shot and wait 20minutes so the GH pulse has started before I eat anything but you can use whey.....I just don't see why you need?


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Can I ask why would you think you would be losing muscle? Are you training?
> 
> I personally do not take anything with my shot and wait 20minutes so the GH pulse has started before I eat anything but you can use whey.....I just don't see why you need?


I am training, usually very late afternoon.

It's because I was, perhaps incorrectly, under the assumption that going without breakfast has a slightly harmful effect in terms of muscle/fat due to the spike of morning cortisol and sleeping 8hrs meaning by the time I get to lunch, it will have been 13 hrs since eating.

But with what you've said, I am ok to just wait 30 min after injecting and eating breakfast?


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

I've been having excellent results with fat loss taking 100mcg of ipam on empty in the morn before I walk the dog then 1 iu of gh when I get back 25mins later. I do the same at lunch time.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

thanks for the 2 cents locust

for now, as its my first dip in the pool, im keeping it simple with just ipa. Read up on the big 3, and i like how it doesnt mess with cortisol or prolactin, and so just fine tuning the dosage schedule before i order anything


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

m118 said:


> I am training, usually very late afternoon.
> 
> It's because I was, perhaps incorrectly, under the assumption that going without breakfast has a slightly harmful effect in terms of muscle/fat due to the spike of morning cortisol and sleeping 8hrs meaning by the time I get to lunch, it will have been 13 hrs since eating.
> 
> But with what you've said, I am ok to just wait 30 min after injecting and eating breakfast?


your assumption is correct it is not a good idea to go without breakfast but i never said that....take the IPAM and eat 20min later you will be fine


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

great stuff

thans pscarb, your advice has been taken on board. in a few weeks i shall be trying this method out. fingers crossed


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

m118 said:


> great stuff
> 
> thans pscarb, your advice has been taken on board. in a few weeks i shall be trying this method out. fingers crossed


nice one, all the best with it mate...


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

I use Ghrp-2 during the day and Ipamorelin before bed


----------



## Havasu (Nov 17, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> The saturation dose is 1mcg per KG this means that the returns do not double if you use double in fact at 2mcg per kg you only get an extra 27% return, so the first question is why are you using 150mcg unless you weigh 150kg?
> 
> The biggest and most important thing with peptides is frequency not dose, you will get no where near the return with one shot of 300mcg or 2 x 150mcg as you would with 3 x 100mcg....
> 
> ...


I'm planning on starting Ipamorelin, and I'm trying to nail down my dosing times. I had a few questions about your recommondations Pscarb.

Morning - 1mcg per 1kg of body weight 20 minutes before eating.

PWO or Mid afternoon - 1mcg per 1kg of body weight - In this instance does PWO stand for Pre, or Post. Also, is there a certain amount of time I should not before taking that dose, and is there a certain amount of time that I shouldn't eat after the dose?

B4 bed - 1mcg per 1kg of body weight - Is there a certain amount of time I should not before taking that dose, and is there a certain amount of time that I shouldn't eat after the dose, or does it matter for this dose?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the timing for food is the same as what you mentioned for the morning jab, PWO is Post Workout

if you are struggling read my article on peptides this will explain everything, you cn find the link in my sig


----------



## Havasu (Nov 17, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> the timing for food is the same as what you mentioned for the morning jab, PWO is Post Workout
> 
> if you are struggling read my article on peptides this will explain everything, you cn find the link in my sig


Thanks!


----------

